# LF:180G (Tank & Stand Only)



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title states. Id like to find something between now & January.
So I thought Id better start looking.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I think King Ed still has the good price on tank & stand combos.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben,
king eds 210g with stand 999.99 is a great deal.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try J&L, they have been known to beat just about any local price for tanks. Talk to Jeff.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

has anyone had any luck ordering tanks online??


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think maybe perhaps acrylic but again shipping may kill you. For glass tanks, the risk of breakage is too risk for me. Also, the shipping cost is gonna be huge as it requires special handling. Especially for something that big and heavy.



beN said:


> has anyone had any luck ordering tanks online??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

shipping i may have a connection in that. my company has freight accounts across the country. I am trying to find a company in canada. thing is, freight companies dont insure glass. grrr. but if packed properly & labeled it should make it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well if they put it on a skid it should make it or you can try buying one out of the states used... most online stores usually state they wont ship tanks as the freight (even with connections) can be brutally expensive as there are bulk charges and such.. that and its a pain in the butt.. There was one out of the states i was thinking of buying a while ago but it sold on me.. i would keep an eye out as the economy is worst down there then up here.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this site if you are looking for a Canadian company: Quality Custom Aquarium Manufacturer - Toronto Canada

No idea what prices they have as none are listed, but worth looking into.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Check out this site if you are looking for a Canadian company: Quality Custom Aquarium Manufacturer - Toronto Canada
> 
> No idea what prices they have as none are listed, but worth looking into.


thanks target. i sent them an email for some pricing. lets see what they come back with. check this out, say it does work out. my company is out of Ottawa & we get weekly stock transfers sent to us out west here. So id get them to package it once it arrives in Ottawa and send it via Train along with our stock.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That'd be perfect. Too bad I'm not in the market for a bigger tank right now or I'd see about hitching a ride with yours.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so i got a quote back from miracle aquariums in ontario.

man its going to be pricey.

for a 72x 36x 24 will be atleast 1600 including shipping to my warehouse in Ottawa.

as for the standard 180, about 750 without shipping. so my guess it would be something like close to 1,000 just to get it to my work in Ottawa. 

i think im best of looking for someone here in BC.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Ben,
> king eds 210g with stand 999.99 is a great deal.


1000 for a bigger then a 180 gal!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think you can beat a spec tank for price. Custom builds are pricey unless you really need the custom size. i'd maybe wait til boxing day for specials or go to king ed's and then take it to J&L or IPU and get them to beat the price.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

for sure tony & rach!..

im staying local with this purchase. its just to expensive to bring in something like that.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone local know of a good deal???


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

ask fish world in langley to custom build a tank i have a few buddies that are very happy
with there tanks


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fishworld eh,

are they plywood tanks they build..

or straight up glass


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

dont do ben! they will take every penny they can outta you! they are nice guys but there stuff is pricy. they sold me my 75 gallon used for 300 stand filters and lights and fish were all on top of that. i learned tho.....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ahh. he speaks of the infamous fish world that we spoke about eh.

id have to pass in that case


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Talk to fish 4 fun on Alberta Aquaria. They are in Calgary and
Make tanks for great prices. His name is ray. They even sell rebranded tanks to a private seller locally but can beat their prices no middle man. He's a sponsor of Alberta Aquaria .


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

On big tanks like these i don't have a problem driving them down to van from kamloops so long as my diesel is payed. Bout 85-100 bucks for me to get there and back. If that helps broaden your search.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome! thanks illbuyyourcatfish!

ill keep my eyes peeled in the interior also in that case.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i have had nothing but good things to say 
about fishworld i have had them give me great deals on filters and now one would match it i got a 55from them for free cause the owner nick had no time to reseal it 
but no matter where u go someone always has a problem with a place u hear bad things about king eds and island pets and other places but that does not mean there bad stores just some people have had bad experinces so ben it never hurts to make phone calls who knows u may be just as happy with them as i am


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

and if u over pay for something it is your own problem if u do not know what something is worth dont buy it everyone has a choice to buy or not


----------

